# honda mtb



## mtbriderz (Oct 1, 2004)

I've heard a lot of stuff about the honda mountain bike. What do you really think about it and where are they going with it?


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbriderz said:


> I've heard a lot of stuff about the honda mountain bike. What do you really think about it and where are they going with it?


If you're talking about the dh, I'm not sure.

Found this new, unbreakable fr design.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbriderz said:


> I've heard a lot of stuff about the honda mountain bike. What do you really think about it and where are they going with it?


there have been plenty of threads on this, some good ones at Ridemonkey (please do a search, or you'll get slaughtered there).

its basically an engineering project to refine some motocross/other technology. It wont be a production bike.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

could you post the link where you found that if theres any info on it, its interesting


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

LOOKS like a BAD CASE OF PHOTO Shop. If you ask me. Seriouse That is an MX bike with no motor and MTB parts put in place. GO figure.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Max_winner1 said:


> LOOKS like a BAD CASE OF PHOTO Shop. If you ask me. Seriouse That is an MX bike with no motor and MTB parts put in place. GO figure.


Uhhhhh...NO its for real.

-TS


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

oooooo.....someones sharp today....


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

I swear Zedro I'm going to ride my way up to quebec and GouGE YOUR EYES SO that I may SKull F*UCK YOU! But again yes I'm very sharp today. hehe break a leg you old fool!


----------



## krazykxrider (Aug 26, 2004)

its the wrong bike though, use a lighter bike like a cr125 frame or the new 11 lbs lighter yz 125 jk


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Max_winner1 said:


> I swear Zedro I'm going to ride my way up to quebec and GouGE YOUR EYES SO that I may SKull F*UCK YOU! But again yes I'm very sharp today. hehe break a leg you old fool!


how you going to do that? the 401 is jammed with nimrod ontario drivers...


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

Max_winner1 said:


> LOOKS like a BAD CASE OF PHOTO Shop. If you ask me. Seriouse That is an MX bike with no motor and MTB parts put in place. GO figure.


no $hit sherlock,j/k  where are there pics of that bike?Isaw one while ago in a magazine but can't find any.are there pics on ridemonkey?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Uhhhhh...NO its for real.
> 
> -TS


 Will you are 100% CORRECT!!! For those that dont believe, and zedro knows this to be true but until recently it has been a confidential project, all of us megaposters had to promise we would not tell anybody. They're coming out with it at Interbike this year and we were given the O.K. yesterday that we can share information about it. it's designed to be the answer to all problems in the dh industry, it has an acclaimed weight of 47.5lbs, a bit heavy for a normal dh bike, but has more than just a single pivot, I'm not sure of the specifics but from what i've heard its a combined version of the dwlink and VPP, this allows the rider to have upmost pedal performance and utilizes....guess this, only a 150# coil that is rated for a 180# rider!!! The bike will cost approxamitely $3500 for the frame and a whopping $5.5k for the complete build. I cant wait till it comes out, from what I've heard from my sources its going to be a full blown production bike available sometime in mid January to late February depending on when production gets done and all that good stuff. Should be amazing!!!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

#2 & 3 on Google image search:

https://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&safe=off&q=honda+mountain+bike&spell=1



















These pics are of an early version.

Searching "Honda RN01"

https://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&safe=off&q=honda+rn01


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

that looks actually pretty cool. So are they goin through with this or what?if they sold them, they would probably cost like $10,000.


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

lol i would pay to see that thing riding the bike in whistler and zoom pass me 



> _
> all of us megaposters _


yeah, those are some poor photoshop skills  you can see where the engine was removed


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

madmax said:


> that looks actually pretty cool. So are they goin through with this or what?if they sold them, they would probably cost like $10,000.


no, and it cost them 70-100k...


----------



## jesusbuiltmyanus (Sep 5, 2004)

zedro said:


> there have been plenty of threads on this, some good ones at Ridemonkey (please do a search, or you'll get slaughtered there).
> 
> its basically an engineering project to refine some motocross/other technology. It wont be a production bike.


It most certainly WILL be a production bike...you'll see.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*TONYs right...*



Tony said:


> Will you are 100% CORRECT!!! For those that dont believe, and zedro knows this to be true but until recently it has been a confidential project, all of us megaposters had to promise we would not tell anybody. They're coming out with it at Interbike this year and we were given the O.K. yesterday that we can share information about it. it's designed to be the answer to all problems in the dh industry, it has an acclaimed weight of 47.5lbs, a bit heavy for a normal dh bike, but has more than just a single pivot, I'm not sure of the specifics but from what i've heard its a combined version of the dwlink and VPP, this allows the rider to have upmost pedal performance and utilizes....guess this, only a 150# coil that is rated for a 180# rider!!! The bike will cost approxamitely $3500 for the frame and a whopping $5.5k for the complete build. I cant wait till it comes out, from what I've heard from my sources its going to be a full blown production bike available sometime in mid January to late February depending on when production gets done and all that good stuff. Should be amazing!!!


hes right...

i only found out recently...seems as they (the megaposters) thought i would tell everyone and i couldnt keep a secret...buy yeh tony didnt disclose all the info...

but ill fill u in on the rest...

the build as you see there is not the complete build that will set u back 5500us...thats the base model...the X model (stands for EXTREME!) will set u back 8000us...

here what you get on the X model...

the fenders...
the X body kit (the base model is just a frame)...
number plate...
pretend clutch...
preted exhaust...
greg minnars personally signed signature...on the rear fender...
and a shiny X STCIKER where the words CR are (the CR sicker is only there because it was a prototype)...

but if you order with ur credit card in the next few days you can get one shipped to your house...and delivered by a sexy blonde wearing a HONDA thong...not only will she give you the bike but shell give you her thong to...

get ur name down quick incase tehya ll sell before production starts...

here the link to the order form... www.********sclickhere.com ...u also have to figure out a puzzle before you can buy one...so only u X rboys and girls get them...



redbull said:


> could you post the link where you found that if theres any info on it, its interesting.


zedro i found ur next...Pink Bike Statement of the Week award winner...congrats man u win a kick in the balls... 

(heres a pic of it...niceish bike...cant buy the majority of the componentry except the seat...brakes...handlebars...grips...wheels...pedals...cranks etc. not the most technologically advanced bike out there...suspension wise but the gearing is internal and very high tech...if i remember correctly the gears change depending on how fast ur pedaling to get the optimum peadlinf force in any situation or some crap...personally i wouldnt want to ride it...it would be spastic and retarded by my opinion)


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmm gear box


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

heres another...

dunno how this guys would ahve got his hands on one...but he did...and not only that he got a shiny yellow one...  

must have some sweet connections...with liek the japanese dues who are like behind the development...if there are at all...

anyways...

looks nice in yellow...but still its an RN01 and there just wierd...  

(id have one but i wouldnt ride it...id sell it and buy myself like 3 real bikes for the cash i would get from selling it)


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

This guy, along with all the other Honda G-cross riders are always at Fujimi-panarama, which is in Minami-Suwa Japan.(approx. 2 hours west of Tokyo) here we see these Honda's on a "almost" regular basis. I'm not sure of the guy in the pictures association with Honda, but he's slow!! in true Japan fashion, everyone has all the new stuff, $8000. DH bikes (Japan price) and they are beginners!!!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I know I'd go slow on a 70,000 dollar bike!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

RM7 said:


> This guy, along with all the other Honda G-cross riders are always at Fujimi-panarama, which is in Minami-Suwa Japan.(approx. 2 hours west of Tokyo) here we see these Honda's on a "almost" regular basis. I'm not sure of the guy in the pictures association with Honda, but he's slow!! in true Japan fashion, everyone has all the new stuff, $8000. DH bikes (Japan price) and they are beginners!!!


heheh...

yeh i could see japanese ppl doing that...intesting tho...is it coz there ritch or coz u guys have an affiliation with new shiny things...

(didnt u see some dude with a sick broklen bros mahine works DH with avy forks etc...that was a nice bike)


----------

